# Anyone want me to draw their betta?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had a rough couple of days with my pets, and I always find drawing relaxing...so I thought I could draw a few of your beautiful bettas.  I can make a small pixel betta (good for signatures), or I can make a colored pencil/marker drawing, or I can make a watercolor painting (which will take longer. Please note that I'm not terribly good at this either. ). Unfortunately, I don't have any photos of the second two, but here's an example of one of my pixel bettas:









If you want your betta drawn, please post at least one large, clear photo of your betta, and tell me what type of drawing you want. Or, if you want me to just draw whatever style I feel like, that works too. The drawing will probably look similar to the photo, so pick a photo that you like.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I would love a pixel betta of my boy YinYang!!!  He's marble and has been changing slowly, but I hope you can get the general idea from these photos!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Woohoo, first customer!  I'll start drawing him right away. He's gorgeous.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Woohoo, first customer!  I'll start drawing him right away. He's gorgeous.


YAY!!! Thanks so much  I'm excited!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here he is!  He was a tough one to color. I tried to get the marble effect as well as I could. I think it turned out looking good. I hope you like it 










```
[IMG$]http://i61.tinypic.com/vd1e1i.png[/IMG$]
```
(remove $ signs before you use this code)


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Ohh. Cool! I've been wanting one of the pixel bettas. Can you do one of my boy Dijon? HM MG male below. His fins are still growing back from transshipping in, but you're welcome to fix them.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Would you do my Elise, who passed away yesterday? It would be nice to have a little picture of him. Are either of these a good enough picture? I can't exactly go take another one, poor little dude. I know the second one is too blurry, but it could give you a better idea of his fin shapes and coloring.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

So many beautiful fish! 

Currently working on *Jdragon's* betta. 

Givemethatfish, those pics should be just fine. Sorry to hear about your loss. Were you wanting a specific type of drawing?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks - whatever inspires you. Doesn't matter to me


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay !


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Here he is!  He was a tough one to color. I tried to get the marble effect as well as I could. I think it turned out looking good. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh he looks so great! Thank you so much  Now I have an adorable virtual fishy to take with me everywhere!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad you like him! 

Here's Dijon:









```
[IMG$]http://i57.tinypic.com/33y3swl.png[/$IMG]
```
(remove $'s before you use this code)

Will do Elise and Bettalover4life's betta tonight.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

How adorable! Love it! Thank you very much :-D




MameJenny said:


> Glad you like him!
> 
> Here's Dijon:
> 
> ...


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Btw. My bettas name is Neptune


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I don't have him yet... Lol but I am so excited and would like to have a pixelized version of my boy who is coming from Thailand! I only have breeder photo so I hope that this is okay!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I would be EXTREMELY excited if you would be willing to make me a pixel of Gray :-D


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Temporarily *CLOSING requests* until I get caught up. 

List:
-givemethatfish's Elise 
-Bettalover4life's Neptune
-rylovesriska's gorgeous betta (pixel)
-Sathori's Gray (pixel)


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Omg is that for free?!
I would love one of all my fish XD 
But I'll just ask for Balerion for now :3

Ignore the flash









SORRY POSTED WHILE YOU WERE TYPING I'M NOT JUST A REQUEST JERK!!!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Heh, no worries. I've done it. I'll add him to the list.  

(No more bettas after him now, until I open requests!)


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh thank you!!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's givemethatfish's Elise. I decided to do a watercolor painting of her...turned out pretty nice. I hope you like it.  Givemethatfish, if you want the original painting, please let me know. I'd be happy to send it to you in a regular envelope for free. It looks much nicer in real life. 










*Requests are still CLOSED*


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness I've been looking everywhere for someone who can make pixel bettas!!!!

Would you mind doing Confetti? 
http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg

Or Finn?
https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg

Sorry that they're links! They're big photos and I don't want to mess up the flow of the forum! :3


EDIT
Just saw that you're closed! Oops! Nvm, thank you though!!!


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

*rustafarrio*


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

*Requests are currently closed.* I'll try to get to you guys once I can, but for now I'm focusing on the previous requests - sorry!

Working on rylovesriska's betta right now. Will have Neptune done tomorrow - I'm doing something fancy for him.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

mamejenny said:


> *requests are currently closed.* i'll try to get to you guys once i can, but for now i'm focusing on the previous requests - sorry!
> 
> Working on rylovesriska's betta right now. Will have neptune done tomorrow - i'm doing something fancy for him.


yay!!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Cant wait!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Temporarily *CLOSING requests* until I get caught up.
> 
> List:
> -givemethatfish's Elise
> ...


I may or may not have squealed like a little school girl getting a new barbie xD I'm really excited to see Gray pixelized :lol:
Thank yooou!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, folks! I've been very busy the last few days, and one of my rabbits got sick (he's OK now), so drawing kind of went on the back burner. I have three bettas almost finished, so I should be posting them tonight.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Sorry for the delay, folks! I've been very busy the last few days, and one of my rabbits got sick (he's OK now), so drawing kind of went on the back burner. I have three bettas almost finished, so I should be posting them tonight.


Sick pets always come before drawings if you ask me. Glad to hear your rabbit is doing okay. Fingers crossed they don't get sick again any time soon - I feel like a bad pet-mom when my animals get sick, and have the desire to stay with them until they are better xD


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks! I've had a bit of bad luck with my pets lately, with Opalo getting sick, then losing one of my mice to cancer, and then my bunny getting sick. It's so stressful when several get sick at once. :shock: And I feel like a bad pet owner too. I torture myself thinking of what I've done/haven't done that could have made them sick.

Here's Bettalover4life's Neptune. Bettalover4life, please let me know if you'd like the actual, physical drawing. I'd be happy to send it to you in the mail for free.  Hope you like it!









List:
-rylovesriska's gorgeous betta (pixel) (about to post!)
-Sathori's Gray (pixel)
-haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion
*REQUESTS ARE STILL CLOSED*


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's rylovesriska's betta!  He's absolutely gorgeous. He was so much fun to color. 










```
[IMG$]http://i60.tinypic.com/2qid2cx.png[$/IMG]
```
(remove $'s before you use this code)

List:
-Sathori's Gray (pixel)
-haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion
-MidnightsSong's Confetti (pixel)
-pfenty's Rustafarrio

Will finish Sathori's Gray and do Haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion tomorrow. List is *CURRENTLY OPEN FOR 2 MORE BETTAS!*


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Thanks! I've had a bit of bad luck with my pets lately, with Opalo getting sick, then losing one of my mice to cancer, and then my bunny getting sick. It's so stressful when several get sick at once. :shock: And I feel like a bad pet owner too. I torture myself thinking of what I've done/haven't done that could have made them sick.


Ugh, tell me about it. I bought a baby EE betta and the poor thing died the first day. I keep doing the whole "I should have done things better" and such things like that. It's my first betta death since I started up the hobby of fish keeping and it hit me pretty hard :/

I'm very sorry to hear about your mouse, we have some fancy mice at the store and I love the little rodents like crazy. So curious and adorable. Though I think if I were to get a rodent, I would go in the direction of a rat instead. 
I've had nothing but bad luck with rabbits, but then again I only had them when I was a kid and knew little to nothing about really caring for them... :/

I always feel like such an irresponsible owner when ANY of my pets die or get sick, big or small.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Here's rylovesriska's betta!  He's absolutely gorgeous. He was so much fun to color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHMYGOODNESS HE IS BEAUTIFUL! He arrived today! Completely Healthy! His name is Cobriana or Cobi.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats! Major fish envy here. ;-) Would you like me to add his name to the picture?


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Congrats! Major fish envy here. ;-) Would you like me to add his name to the picture?


That would be great! I mean if it isn't too much trouble...Can you also tell me how to get it on my signiture? Like do I put it on the link thingee?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

rylovesriska said:


> That would be great! I mean if it isn't too much trouble...Can you also tell me how to get it on my signiture? Like do I put it on the link thingee?


It's not too much trouble.  You should be able to go to the edit signature page and enter http://i60.tinypic.com/2qid2cx.png in the link area, click upload, then click "insert signature image". If it says the image is too big, let me know and I can resize it for you.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> It's not too much trouble.  You should be able to go to the edit signature page and enter http://i60.tinypic.com/2qid2cx.png in the link area, click upload, then click "insert signature image". If it says the image is too big, let me know and I can resize it for you.


I understand it now, lol but it did say the image was too large. Sorry about all of the trouble


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha, it's really no extra trouble. I had my art program open anyway.  
This one should work better:








link is http://i57.tinypic.com/2uf5274.png


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

YAYAYAY it worked! I love it! Thank you SO much! Huh did not show up let me try again...


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Did it work? IT WORKED! YES, thank you I love it! Sorry for posting so much... I'm not very technology savy


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm so glad you like it! :-D Now that you're distracted, I can go and kidnap the pretty fishy. 

*REMINDER FOR NEW PAGE: Requests are currently OPEN!* I'll keep them open for 3  more bettas!

Current list:
-Sathori's Gray (pixel) (about to post!)
-haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion
-MidnightsSong's Confetti (pixel)
-pfenty's Rustafarrio


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love one of these of my boy Ash. I'm unfortunately unable to upload a photo for some reason but I'll put a link instead.
They look really great by the way  

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=278522&stc=1&d=1390270060


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry I forgot to specify what kind of drawing 
Can you make a pixel version of him please?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's Sathori's Gray:









```
[img=$]http://i57.tinypic.com/j81duo.png[/$IMG]
```
(remove $'s before you use this code)
*Signature-friendly version:*








LINK: http://i61.tinypic.com/24e40b9.png
Sorry I took so long! I hope you like it. 

Current list:
-haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion
-MidnightsSong's Confetti (pixel)
-pfenty's Rustafarrio
-magikb3anz's Ash (pixel)

Will do. :-D Ash is a pretty fish. He looks like my first betta.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you 
Ah I can't wait to see it


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Here's Sathori's Gray:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT <3 Thank you so much! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Squee!!! Oh oh oh could I get digital fishies? Pretty please! 
I'd love my four fish, if it isn't too much! I can show them one at a time and wait until you have more time if that is easier 
I will start with my little clear baby, Ghost.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

HOW CUTE! I've never been on the art forum before. HOW HAVE I NOT BEEN HERE BEFORE!??! OMG 

I'm never going to get any work done. 

I couldn't tell if you're still taking pics or not. But my little Ludwig (SIP) passed away a week ago today, and I would love a pixel picture of him. If you have the time.... 

All of them are so great.

Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion:









```
[img=$]http://i57.tinypic.com/2vloewj.jpg[$/IMG]
```
(remove $'s before you use this code)
Signature-friendly version:








*Link:* http://i57.tinypic.com/30b1wm0.png

Midnightsong's Confetti:









```
[img=$]http://i59.tinypic.com/51rjlw.png[$/IMG]
```
(remove the $'s before you use this code)
Signature-friendly version:








*Link:* http://i60.tinypic.com/o06yhi.png

Both were really fun to work on!  I hope you two like them!

Current list:
-pfenty's Rustafarrio (will post by later today)
-magikb3anz's Ash (pixel)
-Ravaari's Ghost (pixel)
-KFoster's Ludwig (pixel)
*REQUESTS ARE STILL OPEN*

Sorry to hear about Ludwig. He was really pretty. :-(


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazinggggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Can you do a pixel of my bettas? I'll upload some photos later this week.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Sure. I'll add you to the list after you post the pictures.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great, thanks!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Could I get one done?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Of course!  I'll need at least one large, clear photo of your betta, and preferably his/her name.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you do a pixel picture of Kaida?














^Sorry his pictures aren't that clear, I haven't got a good picture of him yet(and i'm also using my phone)

Also if you want, can you do a pixel picture of Julie?







You don't have to do it right away, since I do have a drawing of her from OpalBones.
Thanks!! :-D


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Haveyouhadyourteayet's Balerion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks so cute!!!! Thank you soooo very much!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh could you pixelize my boys! Sorry it's a lot :C You don't have to do them all.
Milo:









Igneel:









Magnus:









Atlas:

















Avian:


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

wow these are wonderful, I would love one pixel picture please if you have time. :-D Here's Champion


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Here's a photo of one of my bettas.

This is Theo. I'll have photos of Myra and Cole uploaded soon.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=20042


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Rustafarrio:









```
[img=$]http://i60.tinypic.com/zl3gbp.gif[$/IMG]
```
(remove the $'s before you copy and paste)

Signature-friendly version:








*LINK:* http://i61.tinypic.com/21b9i7p.png

I lost the original picture I had of him when my computer crashed. :-( So, I went nuts with it the 2nd time and made a little animation.  

List:
-magikb3anz's Ash (pixel)
-Ravaari's Ghost (pixel)
-KFoster's Ludwig (pixel)
-Shyanne's Kaida (pixel)
-One of Bailmint's bettas
-Tish's Champion
-TealHoundogg's Theo
I have Ash and Ghost almost done. I'll post them soon.

Going to have to *CLOSE REQUESTS UNTIL I'M CAUGHT UP.* I'll let everyone know when they're open again.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

^ Yey, for the one that you do, could it be Atlas pwease? c:


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Sure thing. 

Magikb3anz's Ash:









```
[img=$]http://i57.tinypic.com/1zdskn5.png[$/IMG]
```
(remove the $'s before you copy and paste)
Signature-friendly version:








*LINK:* http://i62.tinypic.com/4t3kbd.png

Ravaari's Ghost: 









```
[IMG$]http://i60.tinypic.com/vperk2.png[$/IMG]
```
(remove the $'s before you copy and paste)

List:
-KFoster's Ludwig (pixel)
-Shyanne's Kaida (pixel)
-Bailmint's Atlas (pixel)
-Tish's Champion (pixel)
-TealHoundogg's Theo (pixel)
*REQUESTS ARE STILL CLOSED*


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG Thank you so much ^^
It's really cute


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Now i need to wait until you are back open.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't skip you or anything, right? 

Should be back open tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't worry you didn't. I was just watching this, and then it was closed before i could put my betta in.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if you are still open for commissions, but I would love a little pixel art of mikaasa for my signature!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Could you possibly do mine?  I'll post a picture ASAP!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry I just noticed you are closed right now! Ack! If you could add mine to the list? Maybe? Or I'll just wait till you re-open.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

i will wait until you are open


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Ugh, Also just noticed you were closed  Opps


----------



## mikyj (Nov 6, 2013)

these are so cute, but lol just saying as a recent bfa graduate: give free art when they start giving free healthcare


----------

